# Nothin Matters October 16 report



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Our crew was able to squeeze a trip in a small weather window yesterday. The trip was highlighted not by the fish we did catch but the one that got away. We started out at a spot where we have had several but whippings before and sure enough, my dad hooked the man and the fish won again. We have caught 3 gags on this spot over 50 lbs in the past but this one just keeps eluding us! Tony Davis, one of our regulars, renamed this fish from "James" to "Bad Bad Leroy Brown." He ate a giant croaker on 200 lb leader and is still down there laughing. Oh well, that's what keeps us going back. The rest of the day we managed to pick away at some real nice scamp, 4 gags, red grouper, jacks and almacos. We also caught another 25 lb wahoo while on the way out, what a nice bonus!. The deep drop bite was real slow as we spent a lot of time out there only to manage 4 yellowedges, 1 barrelfish and 1 golden tile. The overall bite was real good early and late but real slow in the middle of the day, typical of a new moon phase. All in all, a great time was had by all and I can't wait to go back. Sorry for lack of pics, the only one I took was this morning of a few fish before cleaning.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Way to load 'em up, Cap. Good job as usual.

Standing by for the next Leroy Brown report.


----------



## captbuckhall (Oct 18, 2007)

looking forward to our charter on Sat! I don't wanna mess with leroy though...he sounds mean


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

captbuckhall said:


> looking forward to our charter on Sat! I don't wanna mess with leroy though...he sounds mean


I can't wait Buck! Looks like the weather may cooperate. Hopefully we will have another encounter with Leroy.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Thats what i'm talking about nothing like father and son together for a good ole fashion grouper butt whipping. Not to take away from the thread i know your pain about "james" I have a spot that i flat out got taken to the house and my butt kicked quite a few times so i went back with a 600lb cable on a long 400lb wind-on leader and a big fresh slab of cuda and this time he lost and it ended up being a 108# black grouper. We have been getting alot more big black grouper when have bottom fished .but if i know you guys he will be on ice shortly . nice report and keep up the good work.
TIM


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks Tim, it may come to that shortly!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Nice work Capt. Thanks.


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

i think leroy's twin brother is at my bay spot lol sounds like yall had a great trip!


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

I would hate to know that Jake and Mark Adams Really wanted to catch me! Cause when that day comes, you know your days are numbered. Best advice I can give Leroy is to play nice and don't really piss Jake off. Cause it lights out after that. Great job capt.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Great report....that's a damn nice grouper in the pic there.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

dang rite on the nice grouper pic!! A1 !!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice report. looking forward to seeing "BAD BAD LEROY BROWN" on the next report.


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

Good looking fish jake


----------



## zaraspookin (Feb 27, 2010)

with fish like that, you only need one pic, Good job!! and good eatin!!


----------

